# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Oikoradan bussisivut

## Eppu

Kuten moni foorumilainen tietää, Oikoradan bussisivut on Päijät-Hämeeseen, Kymenlaaksoon sekä Uudellemaalle sijoittuva bussitietokanta kuvineen. Viime aikoina päivitykset ovat olleet harvassa ja siihen on syynsä. Sivuston sisällöntuottajana olen nyt henkilökohtaisista syistä ajatellut luopua kyseisestä tehtävästä. Olen toki asiasta kovin harmissani, sillä homma on ollut varsin antoisaa ja näiden vuosien aikana on tullut kuljettua oikein mukava matka bussien parissa. Hyvää en kuitenkaan haluaisi heittää hukkaan, ja siksi päätin laittaa kyselyn, olisiko joku asiasta innostunut ja halukas valmis ottamaan sivuston jatkamisen harteilleen? Mahdollinen uusi ylläpitäjä saa käyttöönsä kaiken sisällön mitä olen tuottanut, eli kalustolistat ja kuvat siltä osin kuin halua on - joskin alkuvaiheessa on sivuston siirrosta johtuen hieman ylimääräistä työtä. 

Mitä hommaan sitten tarvitaan? No, se tärkein asia on kiinnostus ja innostus hommaa kohtaan sekä sen myötä alan edes jonkinlainen jatkuva seuraaminen vähintään harrastusmielessä. Toki tarvitaan myös perustietoja eri bussimalleista teknisine tietoineen. Autotietojen haku eri lähteistä on myös hyödyksi, mutta tekemällä oppii kaikenlaista uutta näpertelyä jos vain viitseliäisyyttä on.
Toiseksi, sivujen suola on toki kuvat, joten mahdollisen sisällöntuottajan olisi myös hyvä ulkoiluttaa sitä omistamaansa kameraa edes joskus ja tallennella bussikalustoa myös kuvien muodossa.
Kolmanneksi, olisi hyvä tiedostaa, että ylläpitäjä vastaa vain sivuston sisällöstä. Koodin ja sivuston ulkoasun omistaa toinen henkilö ja tätä seikkaa tulisi ehdottomasti kunnioittaa. Halutessasi voi toki toivoa joitakin muutoksia ulkoasuun yhteistyössä koodinomistajan kanssa.
Ja mikäli sivusto on mielestäsi nykyisellään liian iso ja laaja kokonaisuus, on sitä mahdollista pilkkoa osiin. Voit ottaa juuri sellaisen kokonaisuuden kuin haluat ja sinulle sopii. Omissa toiveissani olisi että sivustoa päivittäisi esim. joku Lahden seudulla kotiaan pitävä henkilö, jolloin on helpompi keskittyä paikallisten yritysten kalustoon. Toki siinäkin tapauksessa suosittelisin ottamaan ainakin Kymenlaakson mukaan, koska lahtelaisen ei ole iso vaiva sen alueen muutamia pienehköjä kalustolistoja päivitellä, ja matkakin sinne on varsin lyhyt. Mutta joka tapauksessa voit siis ottaa juuri sellaisen kokonaisuuden kuin sinulle sopii. Se kaikki, mitä itse olen värkännyt vuosien aikana ei mitenkään sido mahdollista uutta ylläpitäjää.

Mikäli saattaisit olla kiinnostunut tarjolla olevasta, mielenkiintoisesta ja antoisasta hommasta, voit ottaa yhteyttä minuun niin keskustellaan asiasta. Osoitteeni löytyy toki Oikoradan bussisivuilta.

----------


## killerpop

> Kuten moni foorumilainen tietää, Oikoradan bussisivut on Päijät-Hämeeseen, Kymenlaaksoon sekä Uudellemaalle sijoittuva bussitietokanta kuvineen. Viime aikoina päivitykset ovat olleet harvassa ja siihen on syynsä. Sivuston sisällöntuottajana olen nyt henkilökohtaisista syistä ajatellut luopua kyseisestä tehtävästä. Olen toki asiasta kovin harmissani, sillä homma on ollut varsin antoisaa ja näiden vuosien aikana on tullut kuljettua oikein mukava matka bussien parissa. Hyvää en kuitenkaan haluaisi heittää hukkaan, ja siksi päätin laittaa kyselyn, olisiko joku asiasta innostunut ja halukas valmis ottamaan sivuston jatkamisen harteilleen? Mahdollinen uusi ylläpitäjä saa käyttöönsä kaiken sisällön mitä olen tuottanut, eli kalustolistat ja kuvat siltä osin kuin halua on - joskin alkuvaiheessa on sivuston siirrosta johtuen hieman ylimääräistä työtä.


Epulle iso kiitos suuresta panoksesta, tästä päivästä alkaen linjoilla https://bussikirjasto.fi/esb/

Mutta annetaan uudelle ylläpitäjällekin puheenvuoro

----------

